

Market manipulation in Intrade's 2012 Presidential election - gwern
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=2322420

======
gwern
On the theoretical background of the rest of the paper:
[http://rajivsethi.blogspot.com/2013/09/information-
beliefs-a...](http://rajivsethi.blogspot.com/2013/09/information-beliefs-and-
trading.html)

~~~
gwern
Followup: [http://rajivsethi.blogspot.com/2013/09/the-romney-
whale.html](http://rajivsethi.blogspot.com/2013/09/the-romney-whale.html)

